# Baaa'd To The Bone



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

A rainy Labor Day Weekend here on the Alabama Gulf Coast but I'm not letting it slow my smoking down. Even though I'm cooking enough to last through tomorrow, today's pace in the kitchen is relaxed as I've spread things out over the day.
Things, lots of things, good things, yummy things... Oh yeah!
What kind'a things you ask? Well let me tell you.

*The Menu
*

*Breakfats*
Breakfast, a good day deserves a good breakfast to start it out right.
Double Cheese Cheesy Grits with three Sunny Side Eggs










*The Lamb*
A 5lb Leg of Lamb seasoned with lemon, fresh herbs and spices, slow smoked over Cherry and served with a Lemon and Mint Gremolata.










Ready to hit the smoker









Looking pretty good









IT 146° after resting, perfect medium rare









Smoked Pork Neck Bones-n-Beans
4lbs plus of meaty Pork Neck Bones smoked with hickory over a huge pan of Creole Cream Style Red Beans with onion and bell pepper.










































Cast Iron Brussel Sprouts with Bacon, Onion and Garlic


























*Mac-n-Cheese Waffle experimentation* inspired by @hillbillyrkstr
I made the first one with straight mac-n-cheese and it didn't work out very well.
The next batch I added a cup of panko crumbs and an egg to about 3-4C of mac-n-cheese.
All of'em were made with bacon and jalapeno.
Those cooked up much better with a nice consistency.
I found these to be quite interesting, but my wife was ho-hum and my younger kids wouldn't even try them... Brats.
My wife ate a couple pieces and said it reminded her of cheesy cornbread.


























Oddegan's Bacon Grease Ginger Snaps Big and spicy Ginger Snaps with a chewy center of homemade Candied Ginger.
The candied was better than the crystallized, larger, softer and chewier.


















*The Finale*


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy grail of food right there.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Fine looking meals you have there.

Question on the beans. I put a pan with water underneath boston butts to catch the drippings when I smoke on the BGE. I've thought about putting some beans in the pan but wasn't sure how to go about it.

Do you put the beans in as soon as you put on the meat or add them later? Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Rickpcfl said:


> Fine looking meals you have there.
> 
> Question on the beans. I put a pan with water underneath boston butts to catch the drippings when I smoke on the BGE. I've thought about putting some beans in the pan but wasn't sure how to go about it.
> 
> Do you put the beans in as soon as you put on the meat or add them later? Any suggestions or tips?


For a Butt/Shoulder that's a long cook, even if cooking hot-n-fast vs low-n-slow.

So I'd generally wait and put the beans in once the Pork starts sweating.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks Delicious.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

if i was on death row, that would be my last day meal---all day long!


----------

